# Hawaii D-TV Thread



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Before I launch into my recent D-TV Hawaii woes, I was wondering if there is another thread where some of the issues that are common out here are discussed?

If there is not I'd like to see if anyone can help with a relatively common sense issue to the problems that we are having (we lost a buncha channels when we recently moved from 2 dishes to 1 dish). 

Thanks in advance. GBR!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Might as well start posting the problems.

Hopefully you do have the 1.2 meter dish.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome!

But you live in Hawaii. How can you have any woes?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

If you went from 2 dishes to 1, that second dish was probably seeing the satellites at 119 and 110. What channels did you lose?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> If you went from 2 dishes to 1, that second dish was probably seeing the satellites at 119 and 110. What channels did you lose?


And remember for the Al-Hi dishes, if you remove the 110, 119 one you must operate the remaining 99, 101, and 103 one through a SWiM module otherwise you will eventually have guide error problems when viewing from the 103 satellites.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

This is pretty much why I registered here. You guys obviously know your stuff pretty well. 

Here is the long story leading up to this. Skip this paragraph if you aren't interested in these gory details. We've had DTV in HI since 2004 when we moved here. We've had two of the 1.2 m dishes since I think 2009 when we were allowed to upgrade to the HDTV package and get the local channels. Since we went to the 2 dishes we do not ever lose our signal any more unless there is a huge downpour. The one dish is on the top of the house, above "habital area". I don't remember how I convinced the installer to go there but he did. The other was right below that one but on the overhang. They both face basically SE - where there is a hill/ mountain in our back yard- separating us from the ocean. We decided this fall to go to photovoltaic solar. I'll save you the issues there but leave it to say it makes a lot of sense in HI. When we finally agreed on a lay out on our roof, the dishes were going to cast a shadow on the panels and we can't have that so we had a guy out to look to see if we could move the dishes. He said yes and also said that we should be able to go to 1 dish. 1-2 months go by and we need to move the dishes. A new guy comes out and sez we can move and we can get down to one dish. Because of his egregious estimate ($4-500) we went with the DTV guy since he was $50 under the protection plan. 

He gets here and moves the dish to the north end of the house. He puts a new LNB on and a new SWM (the device that adds power to the cable line- right?). There are channels missing. He soon figures out that there are a handful of channels missing from a satellite that we can't get any longer (as above 119 is one of them I believe). We lost our local channels and high def versions of several others (Fox News, HBO east, ESPN, 701 (sports mix, red-zone channel, Masters mix), and several others. However the only channels we actually lost were the locals. 

The guy sez that is all they can do- he can put the dishes back and we have to reconfigure the solar panels or he can leave the dish where it is now and I have to watch non-HD a lot of the time. At first we had trouble getting the guide to work but that appears to have worked itself out. We get the LA ABC, CBS, FOX etc feeds (always have) but have lost the HD versions of those too. 

That is where I am: My question is- is there anywhere to go from here? Can I do anything to get back the 119 satellite? If I put up another dish behind the other can I get the signal that I lost? I realize that there are some details that'd be useful that I can't give- how much of the horizon is blocked by the mountain and the trees on it, etc. However the top of the house and the overhang where the dish is now- the difference is 5-7 ft at the most. The dish pointing is approximately the same and is the lowest part of the mountain. 

Thanks for any help that you can give- I can live with the channels we have now for the rest of the time we are here although it is a bit gauling to watch ESPN in SD and Fox news in SD when I can watch channels I have no interest in (Palladium etc) in HD. In addition the installer was pretty up front that DTV may move the signals to different sats without notice and I could lose channels without warning. 

GBR!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

There are no HD channels on 119 save for a couple of Spanish ones.

But first could you explain what this "new LNB" is he installed? Since the focal points for the 1.2M AL/HI dish are further apart than on a standard Slimline, he should have used the same one in the original install as here for instance.

http://www.thesatelliteshop.net/dtv-99-101-103-directv-lnb-kit-alaska-hawaii-p-148.html.

The four outputs must then feed either a SWiM-8 or 16 external multiswitch for proper operation when used without the 110/119 companion dish.

On the satellite setup, place the LNB on SL-3 (non-SWM).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

With a single dish, you should be getting signals from the 99/101/103 SAT locations.
All the HD is on the 99 & 103 SATs.
The elevation for the dish is around 25º.
The elevation for the 119 SAT is 42º, so should you want the SD channels off of it, as you should see it is higher in the sky and shouldn't be a problem.

Do you have four coax coming down from the dish?
If so, these should run to a SWM8, which is what needs the power inserter.

The next thing that may help is for you to go into the setup menu and read/list the numbers [from each transponder] you're getting for the SATs.

What you want to look at are:
101
99c
103ca
103cb
"For now" you can skip the SATs with an "s".

This should give us some idea for you.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I am on Maui, have the single dish, and get all of the HD and locals. Lost nothing when we converted from the two dish to the single. You need to call directv and get a competant installer.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Maybe it is the 110 satellite that I am missing and is therefore missing some of my HD broadcast?

I will have to take a look at the issues you have asked about above and get back when I get home from work tonight. 

He completely replaced the LNB because at first we didn't think that the set-up worked at all since the channels we were using to test were all HD and randomly ones that had been left off with the new dish. He was a pretty diligent guy - he went through and replaced basically everything as he went along since he couldn't figure out why the signal strength was really good but the channels weren't coming through. I do not know what kind of LNB he put on though. 

He did mention that I would definitely need a second dish if I really wanted some international programming and also the "Hope" channel- apparently another customer he had, this channel was a deal breaker for them. 

Anyone know where the 110 is in the sky compared to the others?

Thanks again for all the help. 

GBR!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

There is nothing on the 110 satellite at the moment, that I am aware of, except a couple slides, and a couple test channels.

If you are missing ANY HD channels, they will be on 99c, 103ca, or 103cb. No other HD channels are using any other satellites.

You can use the chart at the end of this thread to look up the channels you are missing, and it will tell you what satellite it is on.
If all the missing channels are from the same satellite, or the same polarity on the same satellite, then you have a bad LNB or he didnt aim your dish correctly.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=203806


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

110 is not used at all for subscribers at this time, HD or SD. 

Yes, when you get a chance post more info. about your system. Particularly the LNB type which should be (or like) the previous one, and whether or not four lines are coming from it to the inputs of a SWiM multiswitch.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> .. If you are missing ANY HD channels, they will be on 99c, 103ca, or 103cb. *No other HD channels are using any other satellites.* ...


Except for Spanish channels Telefutura West HD (Ch. 408) and Mega HD (Ch. 405) which use 119 on DIRECTV-7S transponder 24


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

So, thanks to the link from Davenir it appears that the 99 satellite is the problem:

Local HNL stations are on 99s - not currently coming in

I no longer get:
ESPN HD 99c
FoxNews HD 99c
CBSw HD 99c
NBCw HD 99c
ABCw HD 99c
Foxw HD 99c
HBOe HD 99c

I get:
ESPN SD 101
FoxNews SD 101
CBSw SD 101
NBCw SD 101
ABCw SD 101
Foxw SD 101
HBOe SD 101

Obviously there are others that seem familiar that we are no longer getting (TNT, TBS both HD but can't say with 100% certainty like those above.)

Thanks again for all the help.

GBR!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"USDSM Huskerlover" said:


> So, thanks to the link from Davenir it appears that the 99 satellite is the problem:
> 
> Local HNL stations are on 99s - not currently coming in
> 
> ...


Could you post the signal strengths for the 99c satellite?

Kevin


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Except for Spanish channels Telefutura West HD (Ch. 408) and Mega HD (Ch. 405) which use 119 on DIRECTV-7S transponder 24


No Hablar Espanol


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

USDSM Huskerlover said:


> So, thanks to the link from Davenir it appears that the 99 satellite is the problem:
> 
> Local HNL stations are on 99s - not currently coming in
> 
> ...





Kevin F said:


> Could you post the signal strengths for the 99c satellite?
> 
> Kevin


Yes, the next step is to get the transponder readings off both 101 & 99c, since they use the same coax.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Can someone point me to a link or a short explanation on where on the DTV menu I go to get those signal strengths? I was mucking about on there last night and couldn't find it. 

Thanks.

GBR!


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

Press Menu
Go to Settings & Help
Go to Settings
Go to Satellite
Go to View Signal Strength


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Menu/Setting & Help/Setting/Satellite Dish Setup/View Signal Strength


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

I was doing that last night but it wasn't telling me what satellite it was reading. It is a funny looking screen with a / + | - | / thing on it. I couldn't figure out what the plus and minus things did. 

I know I've seen the screen before because I watched the installer do it when he moved that dish. I just need to know, once I get to the signal strength screen, how to toggle between the various satellites to discern their strengths. 

GBR!


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

By the + and - it should say Satellite:. There are 4 you want to look at: 101, 99(c), 103(ca), and 103(cb). 

Once you turn to a satellite, let it fill out and post all 32 numbers for each in the same format shown on screen. Don't worry about the 99(s) or the 103(s).


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

litzdog's convenient template with instructions may be of help;



> Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders (and both tuners if applicable). You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.
> 
> Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero):
> 
> ...


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)

1-8 92 92 91 0 90 98 88 99
9-16 89 93 91 0 92 99 91 99
17-24 91 0 92 0 92 99 95 99
25-32 93 0 92 0 95 99 92 100

Satellite transponders 14 total at 99º(c)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA

Satellite transponders 16 total at 99º(s)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0 
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0 
17-24 100 100 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 73 80 85 77 75 77 73 79
17-24 74 75 76 75 79 77 79 82

Satellite transponders 14 total at 103º(cb)
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 79 77 74 79 76 76 76 74
9-16 77 73 79 77 76 91 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 99 99 0 92 99 0 91 92
9-16 92 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

"Tuner 2" had the exact same readings.

I assume from the above that this is not a coax problem- I am not seeing the 99 sat at all and weakly seeing the 103.

GBR!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Service call time. Either tilt is way off, or your electronics are bad.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Service call time.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 73 80 85 77 75 77 73 79
17-24 74 75 76 75 79 77 79 82

"Tuner 2" had the exact same readings.

I assume from the above that this is not a coax problem- I am not seeing the 99 sat at all and weakly seeing the 103.

GBR![/QUOTE]

FYI, my readings on 103 (ca) and (cb) are comparable to yours. Should not be the problem. BUt your 99 (s) and (c) are not good.

On my 99(s) only tps 17 and 18 are showing quality and they are both at 100.

On 99 (c) TPs 1-8 and 9-14 I show 76 to 86.

On 101 I get the same readings as you within one point or so.

I could speculate what the problem is but do not want to confuse the issue. I'll let the techs take the shot at that.

I only offer this information so that you have strength numbers from Hawaii to compare....

You need to get a technician who knows what he is doing.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Service call time.


Or if you wish to troubleshoot it yourself, we'll need a more detailed description of your setup. Particularly what type of "new LNB" that installer used, lines from it, and type of multiswitch used.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Or if you wish to troubleshoot it yourself, we'll need a more detailed description of your setup. Particularly what type of "new LNB" that installer used, lines from it, and type of multiswitch used.


It does sort of look like a defective LNB.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> It does sort of look like a defective LNB.


I'm trying to figure out why the installer swapped the original LNB to begin with, and to what?

Is it possible to mistakenly place a regular Slimline LNB on the support arm of the Al/HI 99,101,103 dish?

That would make the focal points incorrect thus throwing off the Ka signals.

EDIT: Well come to think of it, why would an installer in Hawaii be carrying regular Slimline LNBs, so perhaps not ...


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

The multi-switch would normally be under the house (where the satellite cables enter and then are split to the various rooms) or would be up near the satellite dish?

I can't remember if he changed out the giant splitter under the house. Part of me thinks that he did not since it was working fine when we had the two satellite dishes. 

I can't believe that this would have anything to do with this but does the "run" have anything to do with it? Our satellites are on the opposite side of the house from where the coax enters and aforementioned splitter are. There is easily 60-70 yards of run and also 3 floors drop between the two. 

Thanks again for all the help. 

GBR!


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

USDSM Huskerlover said:


> The multi-switch would normally be under the house (where the satellite cables enter and then are split to the various rooms) or would be up near the satellite dish?


Assuming you have a SWiM mutiswitch, it's weatherproof and can be located at either position. But since you mention "satellite cables"entering the house, the switch must be under it then.



> ... I can't believe that this would have anything to do with this but does the "run" have anything to do with it? Our satellites are on the opposite side of the house from where the coax enters and aforementioned splitter are. There is easily 60-70 yards of run and also 3 floors drop between the two.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.
> 
> GBR!


Doubt it, since you have levels, though not great, on 103ca which uses a higher frequency band that 99c of which you have zero.

The LNB seems to be the likely culprit at this point. You need to take a close look at it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

USDSM Huskerlover said:


> The multi-switch would normally be under the house (where the satellite cables enter and then are split to the various rooms) or would be up near the satellite dish?
> 
> I can't remember if he changed out the giant splitter under the house. Part of me thinks that he did not since it was working fine when we had the two satellite dishes.
> 
> GBR!


"We're thinking" you have a SWM8 which looks like this:


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Ok here we go: going to post a buncha pictures of the set-up as it is right now. 

First is the splitter under the house. You can imagine my suprise when this was what I found and the SWM thing that is still under there was not hooked up at all.

The white line is coming down from the satellite dish.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Sorry about the fingernails- I am not entirely sure how to post in the larger embedded size. 

Here is the dish general set up on the roof.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Here is the SWM8- it appears to be the same or similar to the one that was posted above. 

Zinwell 8 Channel Single Wire Multi-switch. SWM8R2-03


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Here is the LNB


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Here is what the horizon looks like. The rock walls are obviously level. The hill and the trees are the SE direction where we need to point.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Last but not least the power source. This is on the white line that comes out of the 4 way splitter that was in the first picture.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Trace your cables if you can. We can see that there's 4 going from the LNB to the SWM. That's good. Where does the cable go that leaves the SWM? Does it go into a splitter? How many and what type of receivers are you running? You running more than 8 tuners?
Another thing you can try-go into the receivers' menu and reset the satellite configuration. Hit Menu on the remote, go the Settings and Help, Settings, Sat/Satellite, Repeat Satellite Setup. Make sure SL3 99/101/103 is selected, and NOT 119/110. Also, make sure SWM is selected for multiswitch. After it goes through all the checking any everything, do a menu reset, and let it start back up. See if that clears it up.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Yuck! That all looks so used. My moneys on line of site, pick up one of these apps for your smart phone and start there.

http://www.dishpointer.com/


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

samrs said:


> My moneys on line of site, pick up one of these apps for your smart phone and start there.
> 
> http://www.dishpointer.com/


I got the same feeling looking at this:









The LNB on the left is for 103, which has an EL of 26.9° 
The center is for 101, with an EL of 25.1° 
The one on the right is for 99, with an EL of 23.4°, but is also pointing where the ridge is the highest.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I got the same feeling looking at this:
> 
> View attachment 29128
> 
> ...


Given that it is an offset dish though, with a typical bounce angle of between 22-25 degrees to the dish face. Wouldn't the dish actually be receiving at some point higher and to the left (or diagonally due to high tilt angle) of what it appears to be pointed to in the photo?

EDIT: Never mind, I just noticed your red line in the photo appears to be accounting for the offset angle.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Given that it is an offset dish though, with a typical bounce angle of between 22-25 degrees to the dish face. Wouldn't the dish actually be receiving at some point higher and to the left (or diagonally due to high tilt angle) of what it appears to be pointed to in the photo?


It was merely a guess on my part with that red line to where the arc of the SATs actually is, but even if it's off by a few degrees, that ridge line still looks to be the problem with the 99 LOS.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> It was merely a guess on my part with that red line to where the arc of the SATs actually is, but even if it's off by a few degrees, that ridge line still looks to be the problem with the 99 LOS.


Correct, just noticed your inclusion of the red line and tried to edit my original post. Still wiping the sleep from my eyes here. 

Better go for the coffee ... :coffee


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> No Hablar Espanol


Kekkuo Desu


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Pictures are a funny thing. Even funnier is when I go out into the back yard to loook at my dish as a result of those pictures. If I took a photo and posted it here, I am sure most folks would think I could not see the 99 bird. I even questioned the original installer because I am familiar with big dish operations and installations and did not think we could get LOS on it. from the location of the dish and mount. The bottom line is that it works.

There has been much speculation here about what is wrong with the OP's setup. The only way he is going to find out is to get a "decent qualified" installer to check the lines, LNB, dish alignment etc..

There is no substitute for a technician on the scene to correct the problem or to give him the death certificate for his set up. So I again urge the OP to call Directv and get one out there.... maybe even a supervisor????


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mauiguy said:


> Pictures are a funny thing. Even funnier is when I go out into the back yard to loook at my dish as a result of those pictures. If I took a photo and posted it here, I am sure most folks would think I could not see the 99 bird. I even questioned the original installer because I am familiar with big dish operations and installations and did not think we could get LOS on it. from the location of the dish and mount. The bottom line is that it works.
> 
> There has been much speculation here about what is wrong with the OP's setup. The only way he is going to find out is to get a "decent qualified" installer to check the lines, LNB, dish alignment etc..
> 
> There is no substitute for a technician on the scene to correct the problem or to give him the death certificate for his set up. So I again urge the OP to call Directv and get one out there.... maybe even a supervisor????


Would guess the "last guy" had a meter that would only read the Ku SAT.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Particularly telling is that his spotbeam locals for HI. on 99(s) Tp. 17 and 18 which are normally very hot signals at 100 are 0.

The OP is getting nothing at all from DIRECTV-11.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

I guess I am a bit confused as to where to go from here. 

Can they off set the dish in the other direction to see if it will pick up the 99? Is there a way to see if he moved the dish back towards the road (and thus directly away from the hill) if that would help pick up the 99 by decreasing the angle off the horizon (without actually moving the dish to avoid more unecessary holes in my roof)?

I had been thinking about trying to mount a dish on a pole in a different part of the yard where the hill is not so high. I wouldn't be able to do a 1.2 m dish though- is there a way I could hook something up just to try to get at that 99?

Thanks again for all the help. I think that I am stuck as I sort of surmised. 

GBR!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

USDSM Huskerlover said:


> I guess I am a bit confused as to where to go from here.
> 
> Can they off set the dish in the other direction to see if it will pick up the 99? Is there a way to see if he moved the dish back towards the road (and thus directly away from the hill) if that would help pick up the 99 by decreasing the angle off the horizon (without actually moving the dish to avoid more unecessary holes in my roof)?
> 
> ...


The location of the dish needs to be moved it looks like.
Part of the tools an installer should have is a tool to check the LOS "BEFORE" installing a dish.
Moving it higher may get you the LOS you need, but there isn't any "trick" tweaking the dish, other than moving it. If those trees/bushes on the hill are in line, then you should plan to have even more clearance as they'll grow.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

The guy that wanted to charge me $4-500 checked and said I had enough clearance to move the dish to that side of the house. The guy who actually did move the dish used some sort of device and said I had 2-3 degrees of clearance and that it should be ok. Unfortunately it appears that neither was right, in regards to the 99. 

GBR!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If you can get ahold of a camera tripod and a paper towel cardboard tube, just tape the tube on the tripod, stick an inclinometer on the tube and adjust it to the elevation of the 99 sat, and point it in the correct direction, then look through the tube. If you see anything except sky, move along to another location.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

USDSM Huskerlover said:


> The guy that wanted to charge me $4-500 checked and said I had enough clearance to move the dish to that side of the house. The guy who actually did move the dish used some sort of device and said I had 2-3 degrees of clearance and that it should be ok. Unfortunately it appears that neither was right, in regards to the 99.
> 
> GBR!


It sounds like they were sighting off the 101, and not the 99, but even then 2-3 degrees isn't the "normal" clearance.

If you have an android phone: http://www.dishpointer.com/2009/android-app-released/ 
Or iPhone: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dishpointer-ar-pro/id321914743?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo=4

[youtubehd]5AFtcgYRcu4#![/youtubehd]


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

USDSM Huskerlover said:


> The guy that wanted to charge me $4-500 checked and said I had enough clearance to move the dish to that side of the house. The guy who actually did move the dish used some sort of device and said I had 2-3 degrees of clearance and that it should be ok. Unfortunately it appears that neither was right, in regards to the 99.
> 
> GBR!


In the original post you mentioned that the "Directv guy" told you that you have about two to three degrees and "that should be" enough.

"Should be" not the answer to accept from Directv. When he points the dish he is supposed to use the correct meter in order to verify the signal before he leaves the job. The correct meter for the job will tell him if the signals are of sufficient strength.

You stated that you went with the Directv guy as he was under the protection plan. If you call Directv and complain about the service it seems to me that at least you will get someone to come out and explain why you cannot receive the signal.

Many of us are speculating as to why you are not getting anything from the 99 sat. It could be a bad LNB, it could be a bad wiring job, or an alignment problem. And it could be a Line of sight problem.

I do not believe that you will be able to resolve the issue unless you can personally verify each area as being correct. I would therefore recommend again that you call Directv and get someone out there who is qualified.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mauiguy said:


> Many of us are speculating as to why you are not getting anything from the 99 sat. It could be a bad LNB, it could be a bad wiring job, or an alignment problem. And it could be a Line of sight problem.


While we are "speculating", there are a few valid pointers:


Yes, a bad LNB could be the cause.
Wiring looks not to be the case "as much", since it would need to be a problem with both the 13 & 18 volt coax, "and" the same coax is working for the 101 SAT.
Alignment seems unlikely too, because 101 & 103 are getting signals.
While it's not "for sure" the LOS is the problem, looking at the photo posted, does suggest it is the most likely cause.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Why dont u just call directv and have someone come out and resolve the issue instead of driving yourself nuts trying to figure out what is wrong. That's what they are there for.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> While we are "speculating", there are a few valid pointers:
> 
> [*]While it's not "for sure" the LOS is the problem, looking at the photo posted, does suggest it is the most likely cause.
> [/LIST]


I believe I said that the Line of sight was a possibility.

So the OP has a choice. He can look at a picture and decide that the line on it tells him that there is no way he can get the signal from that position, or he can call Directv, which has been the point of my posts....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mauiguy said:


> I believe I said that the Line of sight was a possibility.
> 
> So the OP has a choice. He can look at a picture and decide that the line on it tells him that there is no way he can get the signal from that position, or he can call Directv, which has been the point of my posts....


I think we're all trying to help, and have offered a few options to look into.
It seems like one or more installers haven't been as helpful as they could have been, so I can understand why he may have been looking for help here.


----------



## Mauiguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

Pretty much I knew this writing was on the wall before I started looking into this whole thing. The installer pretty much told me as much when he finished moving the dish- he would have to move the dish back to the spot on the peak of the roof to get back what I had. He replaced the LNB (that was working fine when I had the two dishes). He rewired everything. He replaced the SWM. 

He was quite up front that if we wanted the dish in the new location that the reception would be the way that it was. 

I was hoping that there may have been something he missed or that there would be something else that could be done to fix this. I am still half thinking about trekking up that hill to see how hard it would be to put a dish on the top of it. That area is called "preserve land" and the area behind our house is not ours after the lot line but we are allowed to change the land as long as we don't put anything permanent on it. 

Obviously it would be nice if DTV would change the signals on their satellites so that the lesser watched channels would be ones that would be carried on a satellite that would be harder to get a site line on.

Again, thanks for all the input and insite on helping with this issue. 

GBR!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

They make a non-penetrating mount which you sit on level ground, weigh down with concrete blocks. It has a mounting mast. You level it, slap blocks on it, put the dish on it, and run coax to your house. Should be legal under your "change with nothing permanent" rules.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

That seems a tad bit extreme. A moron with a smart phone could determine whether its a palm frond or the ridge line thats blocking the signal. It might just require some minor pruning.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

The solar panels are installed and it appears that I could move the dish back to the highest point on the roof but not quite to where the dish was previously- but closer to the side of the house more towards the slope of the hill that is lower. 

Coupla questions then:

Will I be able to find an installer that would be willing to replace that dish above "habitable" area instead of the overhang- I realize that some may not be willing to do it "offiicially"?

The app for the android phone that was linked earlier in this thread- does it show the path of the 99 satellite that I am missing- aka would I be able to go up there with that app and figure out if it would be worth putting more holes in my roof without having to do trial and error?

Lastly nothing to do with this thread but reading the thread about the mentions of DTV and Dish merging: what is a hopper/harper and a joey?

Thanks!

GBR!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The phone app should give you a good idea, which the video should show you.


----------



## USDSM Huskerlover (May 9, 2012)

We are still waiting for the solar guys to finish and the city inspection to happen. We also can't monitor our system on the internet yet. I have been waiting for these things until I was going to start to see if I could move the dish back to the apex of the roof nearer to where the hill behind our house (see the pics earlier in the thread) to see if I could get those channels back.

Lo and behold I was screwing around this morning and we have a bunch of channels back. Foxnews HD, ESPN HD, TBS HD, and we even got the PBS and CBS local channels back. I have done nothing to make this happen.

Anyone have any ideas why I am all of a sudden getting a view on the 99 now and one transponder on the 99s that we weren't getting before, without having done anything? We haven't had a fire on the hill or anything that would lower the tree line.

GBR!

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)

1-8 92 92 91 0 90 98 88 99
9-16 89 93 91 0 92 99 91 99
17-24 91 0 92 0 92 99 95 99
25-32 93 0 92 0 95 99 92 100

Satellite transponders 14 total at 99º(c)
1-8 0 23 22 27 22 26 26 27 
9-16 24 29 27 23 24 40 NA NA

Satellite transponders 16 total at 99º(s)
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0 
17-24 0 28 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0 
17-24 100 100 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca))
[National HD channels beamed from D12 satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 73 80 85 77 75 77 73 79
17-24 74 75 76 75 79 77 79 82

Satellite transponders 14 total at 103º(cb)
[National HD channels beamed from D10 satellite]
1-8 79 77 74 79 76 76 76 74
9-16 77 73 79 77 76 91 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 99 99 0 92 99 0 91 92
9-16 92 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

USDSM Huskerlover said:


> Lo and behold I was screwing around this morning and we have a bunch of channels back.
> Anyone have any ideas why I am all of a sudden getting a view on the 99 now and one transponder on the 99s that we weren't getting before, without having done anything? We haven't had a fire on the hill or anything that would lower the tree line.
> 
> Satellite transponders 14 total at 99º(c)
> ...


Those 99 levels SUCK!
They're within a "I can get" range, but I'd bet you're looking through the bushes on the hill and they've dried out a bit, since water is the big attenuator of SAT signals.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Like VOS said, if it hasn't rained in a while...

Which also means that your likely right at the top of the shrubbery. A little diligent pruning might resolve your issue.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

You could also be just grazing the hill with the LOS to 99, and the satellites do wander a few fractions of a degree. The satellite might have moved enough to get a weak signal...in a day or two, possibly a week, it will likely go back to zero.


----------

